# MY DIAGNOSIS



## Zoee (Jun 28, 2007)

I just had my first Colonoscopy today. It wasn' too bad I don't remember much. The prep was the worse.The doctor removed 4 polyps and took 3 biopsies. I will get those results bak in 3 weeks. Any way the diagnosis he gave me was diverticolitis (sp?). Can someone help me what is that? and is it livable?I'm still nervous about the results for the biopsies and for the polyps. I get to go see him again in August for a consultation.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Zoee, I'm sorry you have diverticulitis. It is developed from a condition called diverticulosis, which are small, bulging pouches (diverticula) in the digestive tract. Below is a complete description from Mayoclinic.com (includes, symptoms, causes, treatments, etc):http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/diverticulitis/DS00070Good luck with your biopsies and hope the results are good.Cherrie


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Did you had a Barium enema prior to this if so,what was the results?


----------



## Zoee (Jun 28, 2007)

SpAsMaN* said:


> Did you had a Barium enema prior to this if so,what was the results?


Sorry but no I did not have a barium xray prior to this. WHY? Should I of had?Can someone tell me if Diverticilitis is dangerous, and why he took blood samples at the clinic for my liver.?? That made me nervous what is it he is looking for?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> Sorry but no I did not have a barium xray prior to this. WHY? Should I of had?


Not nessesarly.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh, I just replied to you in your other thread. Whoops! Don't panic too much about the polyps. It's good that they've been removed because some can grow into cancer later on but not neccesarily so try not panic that there was something wrong. They take them off as a precaution and get them tested for cancerous cells but it is possible to have polyps and them not be cancerous.Diverticilitis isn't really dangerous unless you end up very backed up (as in constipated). Most of the time treatment is just a high fibre diet to keep you regular. My FIL was recently diagnosed with it and other than some pain sometimes it's nothing to worry about. You just have to be a bit more careful about some of the things you eat. Read Cherries link. There's some good info there.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If someone lives long enough, almost all people eventually get some diverticuli in the colon so it is very livable.The risk is when the diverticulosis (you have pouches) becomes diverticulitis (the pouch is infected). That can be serious like any infection can be serious, but it is very treatable with antibiotics. Usually people know when they get infected from the fever and pain. Most people who have diverticuli never get any of them infected.Some people have no symptoms from the pouches at all, so it may not be what is causing the symptoms. (so it can be IBS for example causing the symptoms rather than the pouches themselves).Agreed about the polyps. Again almost everyone if they live long enough will get some polyps in the colon. The problem is a very small percentage of polyps eventually turn into cancer. So they always remove them when they find them. That is why they do routine colonoscopies on people over 50. If they remove the polyps as they form it can prevent colon cancer.A Barium enema is one way to visualize the pouches, but since they were seen in the colonoscopy there wouldn't be a reason to prove you have them again.K.


----------



## Zoee (Jun 28, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> If someone lives long enough, almost all people eventually get some diverticuli in the colon so it is very livable.The risk is when the diverticulosis (you have pouches) becomes diverticulitis (the pouch is infected). That can be serious like any infection can be serious, but it is very treatable with antibiotics. Usually people know when they get infected from the fever and pain. Most people who have diverticuli never get any of them infected.Some people have no symptoms from the pouches at all, so it may not be what is causing the symptoms. (so it can be IBS for example causing the symptoms rather than the pouches themselves).Agreed about the polyps. Again almost everyone if they live long enough will get some polyps in the colon. The problem is a very small percentage of polyps eventually turn into cancer. So they always remove them when they find them. That is why they do routine colonoscopies on people over 50. If they remove the polyps as they form it can prevent colon cancer.A Barium enema is one way to visualize the pouches, but since they were seen in the colonoscopy there wouldn't be a reason to prove you have them again.K.


Thank you all for the replies. I am still worried about the ployps and the biopsies and exspecially the liver blood test. And my consultation with the dr is only on August 28 because he is taking 6 weeks vacation. I am going to go see my family practitioner to see if he can tell me anything, like precautions or maybe even send me to a dietitian. Hopefully he will know some of the answers to the biopsies or to the liver blood test. But why would he take blood test for my liver?? Is that something that comes with diverticulosis??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if it is related to the diverticulosis as that shouldn't damage the liver all by itself.Running a liver panel is a fairly routine blood test to run, and it may have been a that's one thing that hasn't been done, lets just cover all the bases.K.


----------



## Kelly_K (May 15, 2007)

I had 3 biopsy samples taken and they came back normal. I had a polyp removed and it was non-cancerous. I have faith that your tests will more than likely come back just fine







I have 2 friends who have diverticulitis. What I can tell you is this - both were told NO greasy food, and NOTHING WITH SEEDS, unless you want to take the time to scoop the seeds out, scrape them off, etc. That includes strawberries, tomatoes, hotdog/hamburger buns with poppy seeds or sesame seeds, etc. Your doctor can tell you what to avoid, OR I'm sure websites on diverticulitis can tell you what are all the seeded foods to avoid. The reason for that is because seeds get stuck in those pockets, which then causes pain. When both were diagnosed with it, their doctors were surprised that they even had it, because both had just turned 30. I guess it used to be more commonly seen in people 50 and older.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

It is common to begin in the thirty's.... most people don't realize it until they either cause trouble or discovered with tests.. It is normal to run a liver panel on people suffering from unexplained diarrhea.. he may be checking for hepatitis... or other possible things with the liver.. as diarrhea is common in many liver diseases.. I had it done... it is better to know results then for them to pick straws trying to decided what is going on..I have diverticulitis, pretty much aside from the rough roughage which I can't tolerate because of my IBS and my diverticular disease.. seeds and any foods with coarseness hurt me.. Greasy ... fatty foods ... foods I call bark and twigs.. cause pain.. More or less it is a process of elimination for what to avoid.. each are different.. I know some people who have them.. and eat popcorn... all the time..... for me.. any corn... causes problems... so I avoid it.. I am so bad that once I even chewed some popcorn ... just to taste it.. and then spit it out.. where I work someone is always microwaving it.. and it drives me nuts smelling it..... Also whole sunflower seeds would be a no way Jose..... foods that are gas producing, use with caution.. So there are foods I avoid for that... and foods I avoid for my IBS... I had polyps.. they are better gone .... thank God for that.. If you have a family hx of them.. and colon cancer.. they are better out.. I have a family hx of CA... and with my first colonoscopy I had.. the polyps turned out to be cancerous.. I had waited too long for the test.. Had I done it earlier in age.. this would not have happened.. but it did.. In three years after 4 colonoscopies.. no CA found... and the last polyps removed in March were benign... as they were caught as nodules.. All in all it is a painful prep.. but a small price to pay for peace of mind.. and knowing what is going on..


----------



## Kelly_K (May 15, 2007)

Oh, I'm sure it is now common to begin in the 30's. I'm just saying that my 2 friends' doctors (both in IL) were shocked when my friends got it, as the patients they usually see for it are 50+ (because they told my friends that). Yeah that is another thing...popcorn. They can't eat that either.


----------



## Zoee (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi I'm glad to hear that I am not the only one suffering with this disease. Greens do not bother me, I honestly have not found foods that trigger anything. I have a dull pain on my left side almost constantly, but sometimes it goes away after a BM. I have increased my fiber intake quite a bit and began drinking more water and that seems to help me out alot. I go see my GI doctor at the end of the month, for a follow up on the colonoscopy, he went away for vacation for 8 weeks, during that time, I have been visiting my family doctor for information regarding diverticulosis, he explained it to me, as for diets, I go see a dietitian in September. My family doctor said it is best to stay away from seeds and small nuts, but he also said that my GI doctor will say otherwise, My specialist says that it depends on everyone some seeds and nuts won't affect some people while it will affect others and the one way I will find out is through trial and error, which worries me because I do not know if it is my IBS starting up or my diverticulosis. Is there anyway to identify the difference.


----------



## Zoee (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi AuburnI too get trapped wind in my intestines, and that is when I get the worse pains. I agree what you mean my quality of life has decreased also. I so far have discovered one trigger food MILK, seems to give me tummy aches, I now wonder if I am lactose intolerant or something like that. As for friut skins, I have been trying them lately and they tend not to bother me. I am anxious to go see my Gi doctor on the 28 of August I have so many questions for him. Sometimes I just wish there was more information out there on this topic. Everything I read seems to be the same thing over and over again. I'm sure we'll get through this I guess we just need patience.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

My Mum has diverticulosis and pre-bowel cancer. She's always constipated, and I told her that I think she has IBS-C. But might the C just be from diverticulosis?


----------



## Kelly_K (May 15, 2007)

My mother's friend had developed diverticulitis after her pregnancy. During her pregnancy she had chronic constipation, and the dr told her that that is what caused the diverticulitis for her. After the pregnancy, she developed chronic diarrhea and MAJOR abdominal pain, and then she was passing blood in her stool. She was put on a restricted diet (nothing with seeds, no grease, etc.). It seemed to work for awhile, and then the pain, bloody diarrhea, etc. came back only this time worse. So then she had to have part of her intestines removed. After she recovered from the surgery, she was as good as new. But then she totally went back to her pre-diverticulitis eating habits (fried chicken for example) and after awhile was in pain and in the hospital alot. So then they said she either had Crohn's or ulcerative colitis, but weren't sure which (she said they said the 2 have the same symptoms). The lesson to be learned there is that even if you feel "cured" from surgery, don't go back to bad eating habits, or else you could end up with the problem back, or something else.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There has been some research suggesting IBS c can contribute to Diver."Diverticulosis/DiverticulitisA gut diverticulum (singular) is an outpouching of the wall of the gut to form a sac. Diverticula (plural) may occur at any level from esophagus to colon. In Western societies, half the population will develop at least one, usually a few dozen diverticula, by age 60.Most diverticula occur in the left colon, but they also occur elsewhere, but not the rectum. Uncomplicated diverticular disease is called diverticulosis and most individuals who possess colonic diverticula have no symptoms and are unaware of them. They may coexist with other colonic disorders, such as irritable bowel syndrome.Nevertheless, colonic diverticula (one of many) can occasionally become the source of serious illness. These few may bleed or perforate thus becoming complicated diverticular disease. The resulting infection, diverticulitis, is usually confined to the surface of the adjacent colon producing an acute, sometimes devastating illness characterized by severe abdominal pain in the left lower part of the abdomen, fever, and prostration.Some physicians recommend a high fiber diet, or bran or psyllium supplements in the belief that lack of fiber causes the diverticula, and that such treatment may prevent complications."http://iffgd.org/site/gi-disorders/other/diverticulosishttp://www.medicinenet.com/diverticulosis/article.htmDiverticulitis diet: Should I avoid nuts and seeds?http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/diverticulitis-diet/AN01255There have been quite a few poster to the group over the years with diverticulosis.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

sorry I just read this.. so forgive me for not getting an answer to you sooner..I learned about diverticulitis when I was in nursing school... pretty much most people have it in one degree or another usually beginning the the 30's... of course this is not detected until problems arise for it.. or a CT scan or colonoscopy reveals it.. I suspected I had it before I was dx with it because..both parents suffered from it.. and.. I had pain when I ate certain things with lots of roughage like endive, romaine lettuce, spinach.. and believe it or not.. I could feel the pain as it passed through on the way out.. too.. It was about that time I started to have the urgent stools as well.. I did not however figure IBS for that.. Not till years later. ..Do these types of food cause me pain.. .. they sure do.. left side pain.. and lower abd pain as well and back pain.. it is a crampy feeling in the lower abd as well too..If I follow my trigger free diet.. I feel ok.. with the occasional twinge once in awhile.. but if I eat a trigger that affect the Diver... there is that certain pain ... that I know... I have irritated it.. I have tried strained baby food in things like peas and beans.. which don't seem to bother me... but who wants to eat that all the time.. ???Corn.. that is another thing.. it bothers me in every form.. even as corn meal, whole wheat as well the same.. so I try to stay away from them... I eat mainly Italian bread.. so you know how they use the corn meal on the bottom to keep it from sticking to the pan.. I have to cut that crust off.. because that little bit bothers me.. I have to read labels.. for instance.. certain crackers and cheese puffs are made of cornmeal.. yep.. even the baked ones ... I can eat potatoes.. but chips.. are another story... probably the fat in them doesn't help.. but I stay away from them.. I can't eat any thing prepared with a batter cornmeal coating.. like fish, chicken... even veal or chicken parmeasian I would have to scrape off all the coating.. let alone the sauce kills me.. but I can eat a little ketchsup ... figure that one out..???I can't eat wheat bran.. but I can eat oat bran.. it is all the soluable verse the insoluable.. I stay away from anything with hard husks.. and seeds.. I used to love to chew on the soft bone of chicken or pork.. not today.. boneless.. I can eat sweet potatoes in small amounts.. but winter squash nope.. the fiber in it is too much for me.. even in a small amount.. forget summer squashes... I can eat celery cooked if I take off all the strings.. and cook it till soft.. So really you have to figure out on your own rather than follow a blanket diet someone gives to you for it.. Because .. what bothers you .. may not bother another person.. I know people who still eat popcorn.. !! If I ate it.. I know I would be one step from the hospital... it would kill me.. And for them.. it doesn't bother them... so you see ... individuals respond in different ways to this problem.. and the foods they can have.. I just take what I can have and try to enjoy it...I don't tempt things.. My mother ... God rest her soul.. Had numerous bouts of hemorrhages because of it... and I don't want to go through that.. it is scarey to go through.. and to see.. so I am careful.. as much as I can be.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Some vegetable fiber is harder to digest then meats and proteins.Another caveat to all this is as we age colon functioning can change. Auburn did they actually rule out IBS? IT would make some sense that as you cut out some fiber the bowel might slow down some.Does the pain wake you at night ever?"I have not come across anyone else with Divertic Disease who has constant painful pressure in the diaphragm, and associated breathing problems."Not personally.I have with IBS though, and colon problems can effect the diaphragm.Do you still get symptoms right after eating?Have they ever check you out for possible SIBO?


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Correct me if am wrong.. but I don't think they do a resection unless there is a need.. If it isn't causing any problems.. other than discomfort.. ie: infection and rupture..there really isn't a reason to go through major surgery... Many people live with this their whole lives and never have flare ups of any kind..they only do resections if the colon is so diseased it is life threatening.... The diverticuliti are usually wide spread... and not in just one area.... Sorry to say but this is one thing that is a problem of aging.. as well constipation may excerbate it.. but is not the sole cause of it.. Do I live and do well on my diet..?? Well.. to be honest.. since I have been following my trigger free diet.. 1 1/2 years now.. which goes for my IBS D, and Diverticulitis.. I have felt better then I have in years.. I lost about 80 needed pounds just be cutting out junk... I did a major over haul on what I eat.. I have more energy now .... for two years I have been able to garden to my hearts content.. where before.. forget it.. So yes.. one can function well not eating all that fiber.. and sugar, and fat.. and beef.. I do.. I eat the fiber I can.. and funny thing is.. I eat broccoli just about every day.. that is one vegetable that I can tolerate with no problem.. go figure.. caulifower, kale.. cabbage.. forget it.. but this little veggie... with all it's healing properties.. I can eat about a cup of daily and it works.. I eat a very good organic cereal made of oat bran.. daily, along with yogurt and bananas.. I take a fiber supplement nightly in the form of Konsyl.. 1 tsp and that keeps everything moving to the tune of about 1-3 sometimes 4 times a day.. 5-6 on a bad day.. when things maybe acting up.. which thank God for the calcium isn't too often. I try to drink plenty of fluids..( no soda or caffeine) decaf white tea.. and some juices.. not allot but enough to count as a fruit.. Once I cut red meats out of my diet.. my energy level went up drastically .. I don't eat processed foods of any kind.. no bacon, sausage, lunch meats.. hot dogs.. nothing of that sort.. I cook most of my meals from scratch.. and I don't do eggs.. or most milk products.. like ice cream, cream cheese, milk, butter.. I buy a light heart healthy margarine.. only aged cheese like sharp cheddar... and my yogurt.. I buy a waffle that has no eggs in them.. and that is my breakfast daily with peanut butter.. creamy of course. My lunch may be soup, or white turkey meat w/ sharp cheddar cheese on Italian bread or tuna.. supper will be white meat of something or fish.. pasta, rice or potatoes and a veggie.. I can eat.. For a snack at night... I may have Maria cookies.. with some peanut butter.. or my yogurt and banana with my cereal.. That is about it.. Boring to most... but works for me.. I do take diet liberties on occasion.. like a little chocolate.. or.. splurge and buy me a chicken nugget Happy Meal.. whoppie.. But I never.. eat the green leafy or seedy stuff ever.. those things are way past.. Things that may trigger my IBS.. I can tolerate in small amounts.. once in awhile... that I may have.. but anything that will cause my diverticulitis to flare.. I do not touch.. I know better.. I saw my mother hemorrhage.. and as a nurse.. have seen my patients hemorrhage..from this condition.. Me... I do not want to be in that position.. or put myself at risk of being in that position..on purpose..


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Auburn, everyone with celiac has inflammation, but not everyone with celiac has chronic pain.There are other functional disorders like chronic functional pain for one.The functional disorders can effect anywhere in the gi tract, but "classic IBS" mainly effects the large colon.Its possible operhaps that the celiac has changed some kind of nerve signaling or perhaps there is another underlying disorder like CFAP or something. They are looking into other conditions perhaps leading to IBS or other functional disorders."If I have IBS, how would my treatment differ from that for Diver.Disease?"These treatments are different. However there maybe some similar issues. When I use to run support groups for IBS a lot of people mentioned shortness of breath and the diaphragm. The link is just that they are close to each other so if the colon gets upset really it can sometimes effect the diaphragm. However that doesn't mean something else maybe as well. Severe Pain can also effect breathing.That the pain doesn't wake you at night suggests a functional problem because that is when the bowel slows down and kindof goes to sleep, not totally though. Organic diseases usally don't stop when sleeping.Testing for sibo is difficult but I would still ask my doctor about it just to know.You do have a different issues going on here for sure. I am going to try to ask somebody about you hopefully and see what they think.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

auburn take a look at thishttp://216.109.125.130/search/cache?ei=UTF...=1&.intl=usAlso what food intolerences do you have?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Auburn, do you live in the states? If so what state?On the IBS diagnoses "feeling of incomplete evacuation, and abdominal bloating, but none of the others."But you do have pain or discomfort yes?"'fever' is not typical of IBS."No that is a red flag, but a person can have IBS and other disorders, which then makes it even harder to diagnose and seperate from other conditions, but it sounds kindof like your right on the edge, if not IBS.pain or discomfortaltered stool bloatingsensation of incomplete evacuation.the pain doesn't wake you at nightOne problem then though is you have other disorders the celiac for one that has red flag symptoms and comorbid autoimmune thyroid disease.On the foods a lot of them you posted are also IBS trigger foods or celiac trigger foods. Sometimes a "intolerence to foods" is not immune mediated but just how some foods chemically trigger the gut or are hard to digest in the first place. We also know there is a link to mast cells, stressors and foods. "I also read that 'joint pain' is not typical of IBS, and joint pain is something I have badly whenever I have a bad flare-up of bowel pain and fever. One of my doctors has suggested the joint pain is due to Leaky Gut Syndrome. Is LGS a symptom of IBS ? "There can be gut permeability in some IBSers however, especially those who had PI IBS. But just that is not the whole problem/problems in IBSers.I have talk to numerous world regonized gastro and neurogastroenterologist and they weren't even sure what LGS was really, they are well aware of gut permeability, but LGS is more an alternative condition then a medically recognized one. Joint pain is associated with celiac I think yes? Also people can have joint pains for totally other reasons and when in pain from bowel symptoms it might just act up or be more noticible, because of pain in general. So it may or maynot be related to you gut issues. Also some things like weather can trigger both IBS and joint pain.IN CFAP there is gut hypersensivity and that would be consistent with a functional disorder. OF course in IBS there is viceral hypersensivity."Though when I looked at the link to CFAP it seems to be saying any sign of organic disease (e.g. divertic disease) rules out a diagnosis of CFAP....."If they find an organic reason for symptoms they can rule things out, but it doesn't mean you can't have more then one condition or conditions. It just means more thourough investigations.On the foods I am surprized you haven't mentioned fructose, try cutting that back and see what happens. Many of those foods cause issues in IBSers. Also there may be other reasons.Do hormones or stress also trigger the problems?I have a friend who has asthma and she just told me she started to eat loacl honey, within thrity miles of her house. IT seems to help she said, by possible eating the honey you build up antigens to the the allergens. I don't know a ton about allergies though except mast cells coneections and such. AT this time do the doctors see active "problems I have due to colon inflammation. "Inflammation?SIBO is a syndrome and basically another kindof functional disorder, causing normal bacteria into the small bowel. You can get pain and d after eating with it and possible the other conditions you have could lead to sibo, perhaps.There are some other tests. Of course the treatment is antibiotics.







When you eat does the pain come on right away like within ten to fifteeen minutes or later around 40 minutes to an hour?Is multiple food intolerance a symptom of SIBO ?This is what happensWhen bacteria digest food in the intestine, they produce gas. The gas can accumulate in the abdomen giving rise to abdominal bloating or distension. Distension can cause abdominal pain. The increased amounts of gas are passed as flatus (flatulence or farts). The bacteria also probably convert food into substances that are irritating or toxic to the cells of the inner lining of the small intestine and colon. These irritating substances produce diarrhea (by causing secretion of water into the intestine).http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...rowth/page2.htmAny Idea what those irritating substances are?This means these are just in the wrong place and not specific or multiple pathogens?A "classic" bacterial infection or a reaction to "all" the bacteria there themselves?I wrote to Dr Drossman on this and here is the reply. *Any Idea what those irritating substances are?*sorry its in bold type that is how he worte it into the email so I would see it was his answers."IT IS AN OVERSTATEMENT TO SAY THEY ARE "IRRITATING" SUBSTANCES AT LEAST IN THE SENSE OF BEING SOME TYPE OF TOXIN. THEY ARE NATURAL BYPRODUCTS OF DEGRADATION OF FOOD SUBSTANCES BY BACTERIA WHICH DON'T NORMALLY OCCUR IN THE SMALL BOWEL. SO WITH INCREASED BACTERIA IN THE SMALL BOWEL, THE BACTERIA ARE ABLE TO DIGEST SUGARS FOR EXAMPLE PRODUCING H2 AND CO2 FROM THE SUGARS WHICH ARE GASEOUS BUT WHICH ALSO HAVE OSMOTIC PROPERTIES, I.E. INCREASED PARTICLES THAT CAUSE SECRETION OF FLUID INTO THE BOWEL THUS CAUSING DIARRHEA. IT'S THE SAME PRINCIPLE AS USING NON ABSORBABLE SUGARS LIKE LACTULOSE OR SORBITAL TO TREAT CONSIPATION BY INCREASING FLUID IN THE BOWEL. IT'S JUST THAT WITHOUT BACTERIA IN THE SMALL BOWEL, IT DOESN'T HAPPEN AND THE FOOD SUBSTANCES GET ABSORBED. WITH INCREASED BACTERIA IT COMPETES FOR THE FOOD SUBSTANCES AND PRODUCES THE GAS AND DIARRHEA."*This means these are just in the wrong place and not specific or multiple pathogens?*CORRECT. HOWEVER, THERE IS GROWING INTEREST NOT IN THE AMOUNT OF BACTERIA BUT THE TYPE OF BACTERIA. CERTAIN BACTERIA CAN CAUSE SOME MILD INFLAMMATION OF THE BOWEL AND OTHERS PROTECT THE BOWEL FROM THAT POSSIBILITY. SO THERE IS "GOOD" AND "BAD" BACTERIA. POSSIBLY WHEN PEOPLE ARE TREATING PRESUMED SIBO (WHICH MIGHT NOT ACTUALLY BE HAPPENNING, BECAUSE THE TEST MAY BE INACCURATE) ANTIBIOTICS MAY HELP TO GET RID OF THE BAD BACTERIA AND THAT MAY BE WHY THEY ARE GETTING BETTER. THIS IS WHY SOME PEOPLE GET BETTER AFTER ANTIBIOTIC TREATMENT. BUT IT CAN ALSO GO THE OTHER WAY, I.E., ANTIBIOTICS HAVE BEEN SHOWN TO MAKE IBS WORSE AS WELL. THE OTHER IDEA IS TO USE PROBIOTICS WHICH CONTAIN "GOOD" BACTERIA (E.G., LACTOBACILLUS OR BIFIDOBACTERIA) WHICH REPLACE THE BAD BACTERIA, POSSIBLY REDUCE THE INFLAMMATION AND IMPROVE SYMPTOMS. SO THE ISSUE OF BACTERIA IN THE BOWEL IS MUCH MORE COMPLICATED THAN SIMPLE SIBO, BUT SIBO CAN BE A PART OF THE WHOLE PICTURE (THOUGH NOT THE WHOLE PICTURE FOR IBS).DR Drossmanhttp://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/drossman.htmHope that helps someI will try to ask someone as sone as I can. Also again where do you live, because I might be able to suggest a place to go to and try and get things figure out..


----------



## Zoee (Jun 28, 2007)

HI AuburnJust a quick question for you. When your doctor diagnosed you with Diverticular disease did he say you had it mild or moderately.I agree with everyone on this thread (each one has different symtoms). Ever since I've changed my diet to increasing my fibre to about 20g a day, I have been feeling better, I lost 15 pds have alot more energy. I changed all eating to whole wheat breats and all bran for breakfast and metamucil twice a day. And I walk long walks every few days, and drink lots of water. The only thing is I have a few more bms a day, which is okay because before I was kinda constipated, I would only go every 3 days and when I went ( I went). . The pain I get it feels like trapped gas, and sometimes a dull pain that subsides as the day goes on. My faimily doctor thinks my pain is from Ibs and not from the diverticular disease, he said he has spoken with my specialist, since my appt was so far off from my colonoscopy he wanted to know what was going on. The specialist took 5 weeks vacation (LUCKY!!).My only worries is when I "go" sometimes I get consistency of pebbles my first in the morning followed by normals. My Aunt who also has it said that pebbles were not good for me. I get to see my specialist this Thursday I hope he can clarify that for me. I wish you the best Auburn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

AuburnThe gut only has so many signals of distress to send to the brain. So the sibo idea and the fact you have been on antibiotics, well? You could still ask about it just to check.The bloating is probably pushing on your diaphragm. You also mentioned it gets worse as the day goes on and I have seen that in IBS studies. There is a difference between bloating and actual distension or girth of your belly. They see both in IBS.I would try to cut down on the fructose a lot and really see what that does. Fiber supplements can sometimes be good or bad but trying it for a while even if you get a little less fiber. Always start fiber slowly in small amounts with the supplementations. You don't have to totally cut it out just cut way back and see."The joint pain I get is always linked with"The muscle system and the bone system and the nerves system are all connected so it can hapen a lot of things influence each other and some maybe connected.I don't have as many connections in the UK, but how close are you to Wythenshawe Hospital, Manchester?I will ask Mike also about docs in the UK. Have you ever contacted the UK IBS Network and ask about doctors?


----------



## Zoee (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi AuburnIt is true that I feel fetter with taking more fiber then I have before, but I am wondering if I am hurting myself more then helping. During the morning and the early part of the day I go for small BMs and quite a few, sometimes my first ones in the morning are pebbles, but I do not need to strain to evacuate them, but what worries me is later during the day it is as if small pebbles are all stuck together forming a normal size stool. And I was told by my aunt my consistency of my stool should be soft and have no tracks. What is the difference between soluble fibre and insoluble fibre.?And as for bloating I wish I knew why our systems do that, yesterday I had a terrible bout of bloating, I felt as if my chest was so full of air I had a hard time breathing. Is this how you feel??


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Konsyl is a psyllium fiber supplement which has no additives, nothing.. no colors, it is expensive.. about 15.00 for a small bottle... but I take only a tsp so it last me awhile.. I take it mostly to keep the stools bulked up and soft... if I don't take it, my stools are narrow.. and pasty to pass.. and sometimes have to strain.. so I take it.. If I don't take the calcium.. they would be all bile from the absence of the gallbladder.. so Urgent D......I don't know what degree my diverticilutis is.. he never told me.. or just where the pouches are located in there.. I get fistulas too.. and abscesses.. one most recently in March.. which still isn't healed. He did another colonoscopy in March to R/O crohns, and microscopic colitis.. Diverticular disease can make one prone to these {abscesses} as well.. I was neg for the others.. so most likely my abscesses are from the diverticular disease.. Pain like you have... no.. I don't suffer from those.. I do have pain which comes and goes.. and when the system is inflammed with a flare.. then I have the lower abd crampy feeling.. until it calms down.. I have found that following my diet has improved things for me.. very much.. I have less problems.. though I still seem to go until my bowels are empty.. at least they are mostly formed stools, the last ones might be looser ones.. I seem to go until the rectum is emptied.. soluble fiber and insoluble fiber is this.. one the fiber is the what I call bark and twigs diet.. the fiber that doesn't change it is the skins, and husks of things that whish through and give motility to stools.. soluble is fiber that absorb fluid and bulks it up as well as motility.. things like carrots, oats, pears, and etc.. these are much easier on someone with bowel disease.. though with some.. all veggies cause problems.. If you go to Heather's site you will find a complete list of them... so you know what they all are..../


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

When you say heal.. You are right.. My last bad episode was the winter before joining this site.. before I even found this site, I had myself on the BRAT diet to try and get control of things.. so when I found this site I had eliminated all triggers... and was going bland meanwhile searching for answers when I found all these sites. I knew I was on the right track. When starting the calcium ... and that helping.. only then did I begin to add foods back. What bothered me.. I knew those were foods of the past. Mind you I did not add known diverticular triggers.. as those had been gone prior anyway.. When I started foods.. I did it small amounts over days.. So I knew if a small amount ,a tsp, bothered me.. no need to even go further.. as why risk an attack.. All my foods are cooked.. I eat nothing raw.. don't know if I mentioned that.. can't.. Cooking softens the fibers, breaks them down.. makes them more digestible.. fruits are also cooked.. I can eat bananas though.. I tend to stick to same brands of things too.. seems everyone adds their own thing.. for instance White tea.. who adds lemon to it.. or lemon grass.. lemon mint.. I find that even those changes from my normal Plain White Tea.. Decaf.. of course... matter to my system.. I was so upset when Wal Mart here stopped carrying my waffles.. I eat for breakfast.. then I found them in one dollar store that carries frozen foods.. so I can get a supply for now.. I usually buy all they have and check again when I run low.. So for me consistency in diet is important.. as well as what.. is in it..


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Auburn, glad to hear your feeling better.I would contact the hospital and ask for a recomendation, as one of the leading UK gastro docs on IBS is from there.And of course ask the UK IBS net work. if you join or not. Joining though can help everyone, information, getting the word out IBS awareness which helps others also, research and resources for yourself ect..I didn't realize the breathing problem was that severe. That really needs to be figured out. I would find a good doctor willing to really work with you and get to the bottom of somethings. They are out there.Some vegetables because of insouable fiber are hard to digest.Again glad your feeling somewhat better.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS I would still go easy on the fructose.This is a very good article onUnderstanding Intestinal Gashttp://giresearch.org/site/gi-research/iff...-intestinal-gasSome people taking Immodium may have some bloating, so some meds can effect this.There is quite a bit of info here on this.MedGenMed GastroenterologyExpert Commentary -- Bloating, Distension, and the Irritable Bowel SyndromePosted 01/10/2005http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...+Bowel+SyndromeBy the way one of the co authors of the above paper is the doc at that hospital.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

AuburnThe doctor is Peter J Whorwell a senior Gastro doc and IBS investigator. I have heard of the other doctor before, but not as familar with him. I would call and see if they can recommend someone.also some more food infohttp://www.ibshealth.com/ibsfoodsinfo.htmhttp://www.ibshealth.com/ibs_foods_2.htmLet me know what you find out with calling the hospital.Glad your doing better.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Auburn, you might also try this for a week or so and see what happens.Mike suggests How to Relax Your Tummy Muscles Firstly you have identified that your stomach is not relaxing. However you knwo it can, becuase you have done it in the past. OK so just take a few mo's and study your breathing.. If your chest rises when you breathe in then you are taking big breaths, not deep breaths which you should be A deep breathe is when you chest stays still, and your tummy moves out. To get it as it as it should: First lie down. Put a book on your tummy, and breathe your breathe into your tummy and feel the book begining to rise. (Don't force your tummy muscles out - let the breath fill your tummy )<You will have to concentrate a little to start with. Do this with your eyes open. Once you are doing that comfortably, put the book on your chest. breathe into your tummy and keep the book still. Your tummy should move, not your chest. This happens quite naturally at night when we sleep - (assuming you don't have any breathing health problems)Do this with your eyes open too.When you have mastered that, put the book back onto your tummy, take gentle breaths and breathe into your tummy under the book again. This time with your eyes closed. Then after 6 successful deep breathes, open your eyes, put the book back on your chest, close your eyes and let the breathe go into the tummy again, chest remaining still. OK, When you can do this, do it without the book. You will notice a difference in the calming, and your stomach relaxing. To help think of each breathe having a relaxing colour, and the colour relaxes your stomach even more. Try this a few times a day and let me know how you go on. This is just gentle control of breathing patterns. So easy, we do it in our sleep anyway. "http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=40068


----------



## Zoee (Jun 28, 2007)

Auburn Eric Anyone...I had my appt with my GI doctor today, he is sending me for a gastroscopy to see if I have Celiac, one test came back negative and one test came back positive. As for the diverticulosis he says I might need surgery one day in my life because I am so young to have it in the first place, he said they will remove my entire left colon, and will not need a colostomy.What I am confused about is, I asked him about foods he said just stay away from greasy foods. I then asked him about seeds and nuts and he said not too worry about it, also he said I can eat corn....that is when I got really confused, my family practioner told me to absolutely stay away from corn..I am making an appointment with my family doctor next weekend so he will beable to clarify things for me. Another thing I might ask to change doctors, the gi didn't even explain to me what Celiac disease is, and I felt as if he was rushing me out the door. I honestly thought I was going to feel better after this consultation instead I feel worse.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Except for the seeds and nuts part.. and the corn.. I would play it by ear.. what foods bother you stay away from.. Enjoy what you can eat.. you are young.. and maybe as years pass things that don't bother you may start to.. but If I were you.. I'd enjoy what you can eat with comfort.. until or if that time comes.. As long as you feel good.. keep doing what is best for you.. My doctor didn't help me on that either.. if I went his way.. I would have a high fiber diet.. which I can't tolerate and he suggested I stop all milk... a year after I had already done it... so you see.. You have to be your own advocate in this.. doctors do not know everything.. Investigate on your own..


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Auburn, there are a variety of ways to test for it, some more accurate then others. I know the lactoluce test isn't that accurate. I am not sure how he is really testing you for it, its pretty complicated and I still have a hard time understanding some of it.I know the gold standard for detection of bacterial overgrowth is aspiration.Its good he is just checking you for this just to check.It does sound like you have some kind of functional disorder.It sounds like he is working with you pretty well, see if his sugesstions help after you give them some time.I would see a certified dietian as opposed to a nutritionist. They hopefully will suggest things to include as well as exclude. I would work with there food suggestions for a while. It may not be foods as the root cause at all, and we know foods can contribute to problems, as well as the other conditions you have."Do you think it possible I might have become intolerant of the phenolic compounds found in vegetables & fruits?"I don't think its that so much as the natural chemical triggers those foods can cause on their own. all in all it does sound like he is working on it with you and that's a good thing when the doctor is really trying to help you figure it all out. Stay positive.When you keep the journal keep tract of your moods and emotions as well as the foods it can really help.


----------

